

Icons for Web Designers - gscott
http://webdesignledger.com/freebies/20-fresh-sets-of-free-icons-for-web-designers/

======
dbz
I don't want to be mean or rude, but those icons aren't _fresh_. I'd say a
good hundred new sets of icons are developed every week. They all, from my
viewing experience, look almost exactly like those ones in the link you
posted.

New icon sets can be very interesting and entertaining. These, however, are
just icons- some almost identical to normal ones.

------
codexon
Note: at least one of these icon sets is for "non-commercial use" which is of
little use to a start-up.

------
marknutter
I can never find enough free icons for design work. There needs to be some
sort of effort to compile all the free icons out there and add more over time
too.

~~~
jsm386
<http://www.iconfinder.net/> is a good resource. You can filter
commercial/non-commercial.

